# Dosing w/Pure Ammonia?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Plants love their nitrates but they also take up this chem in the form of ammonia (i.e. silent cycling) so I was wondering could dosing pure ammonia be beneficial for plants?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, but it is not recommended because a slight overdose can be toxic to other things in the aquarium.

I believe there were a few papers from a Dutch group that tried experimenting with using ammonia as a dosing method back in the 90s.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, but it is not recommended because a slight overdose can be toxic to other things in the aquarium.
> 
> I believe there were a few papers from a Dutch group that tried experimenting with using ammonia as a dosing method back in the 90s.


by other things you mean the animals? basically i want to start up a tank and have crazy luscious growth right away and then add some fish later on


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, dosing ammonia can be toxic to other aquatic life.

If you want luscious growth, just start dosing with nitrates, phosphates, etc immediately.


----------

